
Is Silicon Valley seeing an economic turnaround? - jasonlbaptiste
http://scobleizer.com/2009/02/13/is-silicon-valley-seeing-an-economic-turnaround/
======
CalmQuiet
Scoble may be bringing it to more people's attention, but it is the Michael
Malone post (<http://pajamasmedia.com/edgelings/2009/02/13/turnaround-time>)
that really documents some hopeful statisitical and behavioral evidence...

Maybe Tech will be the core of the turnaround? None too soon for me.

